# Tactical Assault (Tactical Ops 3) Motion/Graphic artist wanted



## Sickmind (Apr 29, 2010)

This is not spam !
If i posted this topic in the wrong section, plz move it to the right section.
Thank you 
Derk a.k.a. Sickmind


TA Team seek a talented, creative and reliable motion graphic designer/artist to design and implement a teaser trailer for a first person shooter (FPS) tactical shooter, approx 45 - 60 seconds long.
We're looking for someone talented in an array of styles: 3D, 2D, cut paper look, depth of field, after effects etc.

Sound/music, general storyboard and content already planned, but you will be tasked to pull the pieces together, offer creative ideas and use your technical know-how to create next gen after effects.

Tactical Assault is being created on the UDK engine, by a dedicated team of volunteers. Therefore this is a non-paid job, however will feature on our staff page and have end game credits which can be added to your portfolio.

The devlopment team is  hard at work producing new maps that give the right feel for the game, they will reward team play while still allowing opportunities for individuals to shine and capture their glory. If you love action-packed first person shooters with great community involvement, then stay tuned. 

Tactical-Assault has a nice and close community. There are already more than 1000 registered members at the forum. The most of them are true Tactical-Ops fans.
The difference with allot of other games is, that the devlopment team listens to the comunity.

The Tactical Assault Development Team is an international effort. They have fans from all over the world as well. Many of the team members have years of experience working with game creation and are very active within UDK and FPS communities. The team is working hard everyday to ensure that the first release to the public will surprise you with its quality. The team is very friendly and welcomes any and all help. Feel free to stop by and apply for a position or just post your suggestions on the forum. 
www.tactical-assault.com


----------

